# Shaky hands and leg



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this...I've been on the Prevpac to get rid of H. Pylori for three days now. The first two days I had non-stop, urgent bowel movements especially after I ate something. I feel like everything has gone through me. A side effect since my bowels started into hyper-drive has been near constant shaking in my hands and legs. Has anyone else had this problem? Any thoughts on how to stop it? It's like my whole system is on hi-speed. Weird.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sorry you're experiencing these. Sometimes Prevpac (LANSOPRAZOLE/AMOXICILLIN/CLARITHROMYCIN - ORAL) can affect the nervous system and cause tremor and/or convulsion. And D is also a side effect of this drug. You seem to be hit pretty hard. If these side effects haven't gone away by now, I'd contact the dr. immediately. Do let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks. I saw my MD today and told him about the symptoms. I've also been getting increasingly depressed since I started the Prevpac. I didn't associate it because a lot's been happening in my life lately, not much of it good. Well, my doctor got on the phone with the clinic pharmacist and she read off a list of possible neurological reactions to Prevacid exactly like mine.Apparently this is a known side effect of Proton Pump Inhibitors. I've been on very large doses of them for weeks to treat really bad acid reflux. He told me to stay on the Prevpac until I'm done to get rid of the H. Pylori, then to slowly wean myself off all Proton Pump inhibitors over the next 6 weeks. He also gave me a referral to a Neurologist in case the symptoms don't go away when I'm done with the Prevpac.Sometimes the cure is worse...


----------

